# For LinnCurrie or anyone else for that matter



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

is that a Hoochy-cat I can see there, don't let Linn see it, or else we'll be having an update on those darn kittens ( I'll be wanting one at this rate )


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I love it!! Does he always hide?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Thor0918 said:


> I love it!! Does he always hide?


No that is the reason I knew he was missing he is generally on my computr trying to get attention or in Cindy's lap when she is watching TV. That cat is just like River thinks someone's hands should be on it 24/7 if that is what he chooses. LOL

Dave I was looking for a kitte update thinking she would post pictures if I did.


----------



## Fransheska (Mar 9, 2008)

my cat loves boxes 2! we got them a cat tree that goes all the way to the ceiling, they never touched it.. but the box it came in was an instant hit.. lol


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> No that is the reason I knew he was missing he is generally on my computr trying to get attention or in Cindy's lap when she is watching TV. That cat is just like River thinks someone's hands should be on it 24/7 if that is what he chooses. LOL
> 
> Dave I was looking for a kitte update thinking she would post pictures if I did.


tell you what Hooch, I'm not really into cats that much, but I love the pics Linn posts of hers...............................darn cats !!!! and I bet Chester is a real character too.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I see, my cat, Lucky is the same way, also when she wants to. She thinks she's a dog. We actually put her on a leash to come out side with us when Ciggy is out. She wants to be where we are. It's sort of funny.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh those are classical pics!! Just SO typical cat - has to get into everything that lands in the house! :doh:

No new pics of the little kittens ... will probably do them later in the week as they will be 6 weeks old tomorrow. They are as cute as buttons right now and I just know that Hooch and Dave will fall even deeper in love with them <wink, wink >


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Specially for you Hooch, and for you Dave 

This is our Katie-Rose (Blue Bicolour) when she was five weeks old


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What a beautiful cat! Thanks for the looksee!!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

What beautiful cats!! They are both gorgeous.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

What a beautiful kitty Hooch!! And Linn, very cute kitten!! I love cats


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hooch, 
Chester is gorgeous. How come I didnt see him when I was at your house? Maybe it was better I didnt, he might have disappeared with me when I left. Love his name.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey Hooch--is Chester the cat that showed up one day? Can't keep em straight... (old brain or something)...

Linn--be still my heart--its pumping with that picture...Awwww...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

WOW That is one gorgeous kitten.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Chester is so handsome. Don't you love it when they sleep upside down?

Beautiful cats both Hooch and Linn.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

linncurrie said:


> Specially for you Hooch, and for you Dave
> 
> This is our Katie-Rose (Blue Bicolour) when she was five weeks old


Linn she is exquisite!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> Linn you have been wanting to see Chester again. UPS came to the house with my med supplies today. this box hadn;t hit the floor two minutes and this is what happened. We lost him an hour later and found him as he was in the second pic. LOL


Beautiful Hooch Cat, thanks for sharing 'the cat in the box'


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Yes he was the voliunteer. One of two that voluntered only he was declawed on all four feet which meant we thought he came from the neighborhood but no one claimed him. Carol he was laying around in the living room when you came. He is not much on company.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Unfortunately I'm allergic to cats but they look gorgeous from afar! : )


----------

